# Das Rätsel von Mexico Alien Baby angeblich Gefunden



## Loina (25. August 2009)

hallöchen zusammen

bin heute auf etwas gestossen,was für diskussionen sorgen könnte
und zwar der angebliche fund eines AlienBabys
 quelle hab ich natürlich auch ist zwar von der BLÖD,aber andere zeitungen schreiben es ja auch
Mexico Alien Baby

was denkt ihr darüber ?
ein fake wie damals?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

ähm es ist BILD muss man da noch mehr sagen?

edit: ich ruf gleich mal aiman abdalla, scully und molder an die werdens schon rausfinden *akte X musik und galilleo mysterie theme einspiel*


----------



## Loina (25. August 2009)

kla es ist Bild^^
aber wie gesagt es wird in vielen zeitungen geschrieben,in nachrichten gezeigt,oder in anderen forum´s rüber geschnackert.
damals Roswell war ja auch so ein ding.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> kla es ist Bild^^
> aber wie gesagt es wird in vielen zeitungen geschrieben,in nachrichten gezeigt,oder in anderen forum´s rüber geschnackert.
> damals Roswell war ja auch so ein ding.



Du meinst mit "Ding" ein Lebewesen das nicht von dieser Welt ist oder? oO

Es gibt Theorien die von mehreren Ausserirdischen Völkern sprechen, Echsenwesen, grauen Männchen usw... klingt eigentlich logisch das sich nicht überall alles gleich entwickelt hat.

Aber Bildzeitung? Die würden auch ne Kaffeetasse als fliegende Untertasse verkaufen! 

Wahrscheinlich ist es ein Fake! Oder hoffen wir es mal! Sonst wäre ein Kontakt mit Ausserirdischen so geendet, dass wir ihr Baby entränkt haben! Das ist nicht gerade Werbung für uns.....


----------



## Ennia (25. August 2009)

Ich dachte mir nur: *Gollum! Sie haben Gollum entdeckt!!* ^^ lol


----------



## -RD- (25. August 2009)

Hm... interessant finde ich solche Meldungen schon immer wieder. Sicherlich sind viele davon sog. "Fakes". Aber wer von uns kann schon mit 100%iger Sicherheit behaupten, dass wir die einzigen "intelligenten", "menschenformähnlichen" Wesen im Universum sind ?

Gerade wenn es eine Art sein sollte, die uns von der Intelligenz her weit überlegen ist, dürften sie es gerade zu darauf anlegen, dass man sie eben nicht findet. Vielleicht sind sie eben körperlich viel kleiner als wir und das hier war ein Kundschafter ?

Ja, jetzt kommen wieder die Wissenschaftler und reden von "Humbug" und so weiter und so fort...
Und ich selbst tendiere auch eher dazu, solche Meldungen als "Fake" zu bezeichnen, aber gänzlich ausschließen kann, denke ich, keiner, dass es so etwas wie "Aliens" nicht doch gibt.

@Scrätcher: Hm.. dein letzter Satz ist beängstigend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... wäre wirklich der denkbar schlechteste "erste Eindruck", den man hinterlassen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loina (25. August 2009)

solche sachen kommen häufiger aus mexico,es ist schon irgendwie komisch.
man findet im weltraum nix,aber hauptsache in mexico da fliegen die unfos hin und her und manche verstecken sich sogar auf einen bauernhof.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

auch negativschlagzeilen sind werbung (siehe kate moos, pete dorothy, amy whinehouse)


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2009)

Ja mich wunderts auch immer, Gott scheint sich auf Kameltreiber und Schafshirten in der Wüste zu versteifen und Aliens auf Kornfelder und Bauernhöfe im hintersten Winkel der Erde!


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2009)

GOLLUM!!!!!
Tolkien hatte doch recht


----------



## Infernallord (25. August 2009)

naja das viech is ja nun nich grad erst aufgetaucht
es wurde ja schon letztes jahr gefunden und seit dem wirds untersucht
es soll auf jedenfall eine echsenart sein aber obs einfach eine noch unentdeckte art
oder etwas anderes können sie noch nicht sagen

aber ich schätz mal das wird wieder irgend ein produkt der natur sein es gibt ja auch
menschen mit gendeffekten und man sagt nicht sofort das es auserirdische sind ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2009)

Kam die Schweinegrippe nicht auch aus Mexico? /hmm.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. August 2009)

Auf jeden Fall hat dem Wesen die zugesprochene "ausserordentliche" Intelligenz nichts gegen 'ne primitive Trittfalle für größere Tiere genutzt. Wenn man auch noch die größe (bzw winzigkeit) des "Wesens" bedenkt und die größe der Falle. Möglich ist es klar ... Ein Kumpel von mir hats schließlich auch mal geschafft, mit dem Auto mit 30km/h gegen die einzige Laterne zu fahren, die da auf der Straße stand ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (25. August 2009)

"Der Körperbau weißt Merkmale von Echsen und Menschen auf"

Ich will ja jetzt nichts sagen ... 
aber in Mexiko gab's doch diese merkwürdigen "Eselshows"... *hust*
Vllt. hat sich da jemand mal nen Leguan oä. geschnappt *hust*

Grundsätzlich sei aber gesagt die Natur ist unberechenbar ... sieht man an uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

kennt ihr noch die Southpark folge wo son typ von peta mit ner ente n kind hat....


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> [...]
> quelle hab ich natürlich auch ist zwar von der BLÖD,aber andere zeitungen schreiben es ja auch
> Mexico Alien Baby
> [...]


ich find online nur ähnlich dumme portale wie die bild, die davon berichten...


----------



## Qonix (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kennt ihr noch die Southpark folge wo son typ von peta mit ner ente n kind hat....


Die war ja so genial.

Oder das mit dem Lama. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

der zungenkuss mit dem lama *würg*


----------



## Haxxler (25. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BofbH5ECS5g

Hier noch ein Beweis für Außerirdische! Sie schauen uns beim Kuchen backen zu und wollen uns dann, das Essen klauen!


----------



## Haxxler (25. August 2009)

Ich finde es sieht einfach aus wie ein kleiner verkrüppelter Affe. Ich kann da auch nichts echsenhaftes erkennen oO


----------



## Night falls (25. August 2009)

Papperlapapp!
Guckt euch doch lieber einen der vielen interessanteren Artikel der BILD an!
Wie z.B., dass pupsende Mikroben auf dem Mars entdeckt wurden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kennt ihr noch die Southpark folge wo son typ von peta mit ner ente n kind hat....



bitte.... töte mich...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

Nightfalls du zerstörst den Thread schäm dich!


----------



## Doomsta (25. August 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Ja mich wunderts auch immer, Gott scheint sich auf Kameltreiber und Schafshirten in der Wüste zu versteifen und Aliens auf Kornfelder und Bauernhöfe im hintersten Winkel der Erde!


 was sicherlich schlauer ist als auf unsere, wesliche, ausbeutende, selbstzerstörerische, brutale, egoistische Kultur.
Wär ich ein Alien würde ich mich garantiert nicht an den Präsidenten der USA oder sonst irgendeine Machthabende Person wenden.
Denk mal drüber nach, in 30 jahren hams wirs hier im westen geschafft den planten vollkommen auszubeuten, da haben naturverbundene Indianer völker o.Ä. nichts mit zutun.


----------



## Potpotom (25. August 2009)

*nach Haus telefonieren*

beep...

Sicher, die Erde stellt bestimmt ein ganz feines Urlaubsziel für intelligentes Leben dar. Wer von euch hat nicht schonmal von Urlaub in einer Müllverbrennungsanlage geträumt?

Sollte es tatsächlich intelligentes Leben geben, würden wir das wohl nicht schnallen!


----------



## Haggl (25. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist doch mit Sicherheit einfach nur irgend eine komische kleine Missgeburt von irgendeiner dämlichen Familie die ausgesetzt wurde und zufällig in die Falle lief oder absichtlich in die Falle gesetzt wurde...




Also tut mir leid, aber was ist das denn bitte für eine Ausdrucksweise? Da wird einem ja schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

ok das wars für selor ruhe er in frieden XD alter schwede der muss ja ne sau laune gehabt haben sowas zu schreiben Oo

sollte es intelligentes leben geben werden sie sich hüten mit solchen pfosten wie uns erdlingen kontakt aufzunehmen sondern uns aus hygenischen gründen sofort vernichten!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. August 2009)

Mich beunruhigt, dass alle Aliens scheinbar nackt auf unserer Erde rumlaufen. 
Zieht euch mal was an, ihr perversen Schweine!


----------



## Potpotom (25. August 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Mich beunruhigt, dass alle Aliens scheinbar nackt auf unserer Erde rumlaufen.
> Zieht euch mal was an, ihr perversen Schweine!



Ich bin ja eher dafür Klamotten abzuschaffen... gerade bei den gefühlten 50° im Büro ne ungemeine Last auf den Schultern. Aber um zum Thema zurûck zu kommen, habt ihr mal geguckt wie gross das Teil ist? Das ist ja kleiner wie nen Katzenbaby.


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Das war bestimmt ein Kind von *El Chupacabra*! Jetzt wird er sich bestimmt bald rächen :O


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Mich beunruhigt, dass alle Aliens scheinbar nackt auf unserer Erde rumlaufen.
> Zieht euch mal was an, ihr perversen Schweine!



....womit auch geklärt wäre warum sie irgendwo in der "Pampa" landen und eben nicht in ner bevölkerten Großstadt!

"Erleben sie einen unvergesslichen Adventure-FKK-Urlaub auf einem primitiven Planeten!"


----------



## Potpotom (25. August 2009)

lol, passt nicht ganz von der Grösse her - aber an sich ne plausible Sache. Hrhrhr


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok das wars für selor ruhe er in frieden XD alter schwede der muss ja ne sau laune gehabt haben sowas zu schreiben Oo



Ey, man startet keinen Nachruf, wenn der betroffene noch lebt!
Und ich mein, ist doch wahr...
In Zeiten wo Kinder in der Mikrowelle, in Kühlschränken und Eisfächern, auf dem Spielplatz, in Wassertonnen etc. vergraben werden würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn die Familie das Kind in die Falle geworfen und dann verhökert hat um wenigstens noch Geld daraus zu schlagen...


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das war bestimmt ein Kind von *El Chupacabra*! Jetzt wird er sich bestimmt bald rächen :O


von wem bitte?


----------



## Vanth1 (25. August 2009)

Lool,Bildzeitung typisch.
Sieht für mich weder nach echse noch nach nem alien aus bestimmt wie jemand geschrieben hat,ne mistgeburt die in ne falle gelatscht ist


----------



## Dratanel (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> von wem bitte?



Chupacabra

Der Chupacabra (Vom spanischen chupar : saugen und cabra : Ziege), auch Chupacabras geschrieben, ist ein lateinamerikanisches Fabelwesen, das Kleinvieh wie Ziegen oder Schafen gleich einem Vampir die Kehle aufschlitzen und dann das Blut aussaugen soll. Die ersten Berichte kamen 1995 aus Puerto Rico, doch mittlerweile wird von diesem Phänomen in ganz Süd- und Mittelamerika berichtet. Der Chupacabra ist ein klassisches Beispiel einer modernen Sage (urban legend) und wird gerne von Kryptozoologen zitiert.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chupacabra


----------



## riesentrolli (25. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ey, man startet keinen Nachruf, wenn der betroffene noch lebt!
> Und ich mein, ist doch wahr...
> In Zeiten wo Kinder in der Mikrowelle, in Kühlschränken und Eisfächern, auf dem Spielplatz, in Wassertonnen etc. vergraben werden würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn die Familie das Kind in die Falle geworfen und dann verhökert hat um wenigstens noch Geld daraus zu schlagen...


sind mexikaner doch viel zu faul für

*insert ausschnitt aus southpark (im museum der toleranz) hier*


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kennt ihr noch die Southpark folge wo son typ von peta mit ner ente n kind hat....


www.southpark.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2009)

MANBEARPIG

wenn wir schon bei urbanen sagen sind  xD


----------



## Haxxler (25. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> MANBEARPIG
> 
> wenn wir schon bei urbanen sagen sind  xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Und das meine ich voll ernte!"


----------



## ROCKnLOL (25. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

alter hat jmd grade cnn, ntv oder sowas an????
lol ist das geil.
um 20 uhr europäischer zeit ist eine live-schaltung nach washington.
der amerikanische präsident gibt eine pressekonferenz zu der sache ......
das macht mir schon etwas angst


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ole ole ole! Vielleicht wird es doch noch was mit dem Weltfrieden wenn wir ein GEMEINSAMES Feindbild kriegen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Also im Newsticker von NTV steht nix! Die machen sich grad über andere Sachen gedanken:

http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/weltall/Zombies-...icle473017.html

oh man! oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also im Newsticker von NTV steht nix! Die machen sich grad über andere Sachen gedanken:
> 
> http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/weltall/Zombies-...icle473017.html
> 
> oh man! oO



Alter... die Wissenschaftler scheinen aber extreme Langeweile zu haben, wenn sie Zombieinvasionen berechnen oO
Ich mein, jeder Hund, der je einen Zombiefilm gesehen hat, kann genau das selbe sagen wie die Wissenschaftler... aber die Säcke werden für sowas auch noch bezahlt!


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also im Newsticker von NTV steht nix! Die machen sich grad über andere Sachen gedanken:
> 
> http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/weltall/Zombies-...icle473017.html
> 
> oh man! oO


Ok, die Aussage "Das Sommerwetter schlägt den Leuten aufs Gemüt!" erhält irgendwie grad ne komplett neue Dimension...


----------



## ROCKnLOL (25. August 2009)

ähhmmm leute?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ihr glaubt ja wohl nicht wirklich das der präsident sich mit so nem humbug beschäftigt?^^
ich dachte ihr merkt die ironie 

/ironie off  <--------------------------------------------

ihr seit mir ja lümmels XD


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> ihr glaubt ja wohl nicht wirklich das der präsident sich mit so nem humbug beschäftigt?^^
> ich dachte ihr merkt die ironie



Der Präsident nicht! Aber ntv mit Zombis........


----------



## ROCKnLOL (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Der Präsident nicht! Aber ntv mit Zombis........




ja aber der bericht ist klasse. lest den mal ganz durch^^


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> ja aber der bericht ist klasse. lest den mal ganz durch^^



ja liest sich echt beruhigend:

Zitat:"Der ernste Hintergrund der Analyse: Die Forscher wollen mit ihren Berechnungen simulieren, wie die Ausbreitung von Infektionskrankheiten effektiv verhindert werden kann."

Also sollte man eine infizierte Person gleich beim ersten Kontakt ausschalten...... äusserst beruhigend.......


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also sollte man eine infizierte Person gleich beim ersten Kontakt ausschalten...... äusserst beruhigend.......


die könnten auch einfach l4d spielen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2009)

Jetzt fragt hoffentlich keiner mehr warum ich Schwerter und Dolche im Zimmer hängen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immerhin bin ICH vorbereitet auf eine Zombie/Kranken/Wasauchimmerinvasion!


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jetzt fragt hoffentlich keiner mehr warum ich Schwerter und Dolche im Zimmer hängen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"Ver-rückt" ist nur eine andere Betrachtungsweise! XD


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Hast Du auch ne Drachenharpune? Man kann nie wissen! NIE! Und mit nem Dolch gegen nen Drachen, uiuiui!

Ahja und ein Katapult in der Garage, nur für den Fall, dass man das mal brauchen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die könnten auch einfach l4d spielen...


oder wow das seucheevent am wotlk start  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beld (25. August 2009)

Es handelt sich bei dem "Alien" meiner Meinung nach lediglich um einen Totenkopfäffchen.
Zudem hat es ein klares Raubiergebiss, was ich in der Form von keiner Reptielenart kenne.
Zum Vergleich hier das Skelett:

http://www.zoologie.de/grzimek/bild-skelett-primat-1587.html

Die Bildzeitung ist keine seriöse Quelle für Informationen jeglicher Art. 
Ich erinnere mich an Artikel mit den Überschriften
"Hamster beisst Frau Brustwarze ab!"     oder
"Russische Fischer essen Ausserirdischen"


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

Beld schrieb:


> Es handelt sich bei dem "Alien" meiner Meinung nach lediglich um einen Totenkopfäffchen.
> Zudem hat es ein klares Raubiergebiss, was ich in der Form von keiner Reptielenart kenne.
> Zum Vergleich hier das Skelett:
> 
> ...


Ist die Bild sowas wie die Krone von Österreich?


----------



## Hirsi325 (25. August 2009)

jap Naho^^
auch vergleichbar mit der Heute Zeitung wo das einzig sinnvolle das sudoku ist xD


----------



## -RD- (25. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist doch mit Sicherheit einfach nur irgend eine komische kleine Missgeburt von irgendeiner dämlichen Familie die ausgesetzt wurde und zufällig in die Falle lief oder absichtlich in die Falle gesetzt wurde...



Denke einfach noch mal über das, was du da gerade, und vor allem WIE du es geschrieben hast, nach. *kopfschüttel*

Egal, wie es denn nun tatsächlich ist... wenn ich mir hier die Überheblichkeit einiger Kommentare vor Augen führe, mit der allein die MÖGLICHKEIT der Existenz von "unbekannten Lebensformen" aus Hochmut in´s Lächerliche gezogen wird, schätze ich mal, dass die meisten Leute es nicht mal merken würden, wenn eine Alien sie (so es sie denn tatsächlich gibt) in den A.... beißen würde.

Klar ist die Bild alles andere als seriös, aber muss man sich unbedingt immer über alles und jeden lustig machen? Am Ende hat Selor Kiith mit seinen, wenn auch absolut ekelhaft formulierten, Ansichten recht und hier wurde ein menschliches Wesen auf grausamste Art und Weise ermordet. Ich habe nur leider die Befürchtung, dass selbst dann noch irgend ein User dumme Witze darüber reißen würde...


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

jap darauf würd ich sogar geld wetten


----------



## Vanth1 (25. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jetzt fragt hoffentlich keiner mehr warum ich Schwerter und Dolche im Zimmer hängen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich auch selor,ich glaub wir sind die einzigsten.
Hast du auchn Truck zufällig?mit dicken scheinwerfern?
Wenns soweit ist verbünden wir uns!


We are prepared for Armageddon!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

ich hab ne schlachtaxt und wattebällchen!


----------



## Night falls (25. August 2009)

> Ich habe nur leider die Befürchtung, dass selbst dann noch irgend ein User dumme Witze darüber reißen würde...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Totenkopfäffchen sieht echt ziemlich ähnlich aus... Vllt war es ein durch genetischen Defekt haarloses Exemplar dieser Spezies.


----------



## Vanth1 (25. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha vielleicht^^


----------



## chopi (25. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Sicher, die Erde stellt bestimmt ein ganz feines Urlaubsziel für intelligentes Leben dar. Wer von euch hat nicht schonmal von Urlaub in einer Müllverbrennungsanlage geträumt?


 Woher hast du denn die Sicherheit,dass ein Wesen,das irgendwo drölfzehntausend Lichtjahre von uns entfernt lebt,keinen Fetisch für Müllverbrennungsanlagen hat? Vllt ersticken die Viecher ja an frischer Luft?


Potpotom schrieb:


> Sollte es tatsächlich intelligentes Leben geben, würden wir das wohl nicht schnallen!


 Und nochmals - Wieso denken alle Menschen,wir sind die dummen?
Haben am Anfang alle gedacht,wir sind die schlaueren,bis eine 14jährige Linkinparkhörende (nichts gegen die Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Person "anders" sein wollte und meinte,wir wären die dummen?

So,zum Thema,sonst wird das hier noch als Spam,oder gar Flame bezeichnet:
Ich in meiner Naivität würde den Gedanken,diese "News" wäre echt, sogar an mich ranlassen,würde mir jemand auch nur eine andere (seriöse...) Quelle liefern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps. Das Google-doodle steht heute auf 400. jubiläum von diesem Teleskop und nicht auf Alien-wurde-in-Mexico-gefunden,also kann das garnicht wahr sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (25. August 2009)

An so ein Äffchen habe ich direkt von Anfang an auch gedacht.... es sieht dem halt einfach zu ähnlich.

Außerdem bezweifel ich, dass das Leben, dass vielleicht ein paar Lichtjahre von uns entfernt entstanden ist dem Leben auf der Erde so dermaßen ähnlich sein würde.


----------



## chopi (25. August 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Außerdem bezweifel ich, dass das Leben, dass vielleicht ein paar Lichtjahre von uns entfernt entstanden ist dem Leben auf der Erde so dermaßen ähnlich sein würde.


Wieso?


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

Naja...ähnlich....2 Arme, 2 Beine, 1 Kopf mit Gehirn...das wars ja schon fast...

Und ansich ist es nicht so unwahrscheinlich, da ja für die schiere Existenz von hochentwickeltem Leben ähnliche Bedingungen sein müssten wie hier, also zumindest eine Temperatur zwischen 0 und 50°C...ist einfach am wahrscheinlichsten...und dann die Evolution Einzeller->Mehrzeller->Meerestier->Landtier...und da könnte es sich dann aufspalten, zwischen Reptil und Säuger, die anderen Lebensformen würden wohl kaum hochentwickelt werden, so lustig die Vorstellung von Vogelmenschen auch ist..


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

chopi wir nutzen nur knapp 10% unseres gehirns DAS kann man als dumm bezeichnen XD


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Am Ende hat Selor Kiith mit seinen, wenn auch absolut ekelhaft formulierten, Ansichten recht und hier wurde ein menschliches Wesen auf grausamste Art und Weise ermordet. Ich habe nur leider die Befürchtung, dass selbst dann noch irgend ein User dumme Witze darüber reißen würde...


Da hast Du sicherlich recht.
Es geht nichts über Anonymität und einen rumblödelden Charakter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der werte Selor Kiith ist schon mehrmals bei mir mit seinen Äußerungen aufgefallen.
Mich wundert das sein Verhalten hier anscheinend toleriert wird, weil das in meinen Augen zum Teil recht derb ist und der Situation oft unangemessen.^^



Lillyan schrieb:


> An so ein Äffchen habe ich direkt von Anfang an auch gedacht.... es sieht dem halt einfach zu ähnlich.
> 
> Außerdem bezweifel ich, dass das Leben, dass vielleicht ein paar Lichtjahre von uns entfernt entstanden ist dem Leben auf der Erde so dermaßen ähnlich sein würde.


Wer sagt den das es Außerirdische Leben ist?
Die Zeitung
Stimmt alles was die Zeitung schreibt?
Nein
Kann es ein Affe sein?
Ja


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (26. August 2009)

Das Ding ist defintiv ein Affe... lief gestern noch in der Glotze, da hat ein deutscher Wissenschaftler die Bilder des Kadavers analysiert.

Seine einfache Erklärung: Das Alien ist ein Affe, dem man die Haut abgezogen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie so ziemlich bei allen Außerirdischen, Ziegensaugern und Gotteserscheinungen aus Mexiko. Einfach zuviel Sonne oder Tequila oder Bohnen oder die Kombination von allem...

EDIT: http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos/wissen...icle476443.html


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

Sturmaxt80 schrieb:


> Das Ding ist defintiv ein Affe... lief gestern noch in der Glotze, da hat ein deutscher Wissenschaftler die Bilder des Kadavers analysiert.
> Seine einfache Erklärung: Das Alien ist ein Affe, dem man die Haut abgezogen hat.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja oder welche verwest ist.
Sieht ja nicht ganz neu aus, das kleines Wesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZU der 2. Aussage ein Wort: Sommerloch


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Der werte Selor Kiith ist schon mehrmals bei mir mit seinen Äußerungen aufgefallen.
> Mich wundert das sein Verhalten hier anscheinend toleriert wird, weil das in meinen Augen zum Teil recht derb ist und der Situation oft unangemessen.^^


Nunja, er hat 1zu1 genau das geschrieben, was ich als allererstes gedacht habe. Auch wenn es sehr direkt geschrieben war so hat er gleichzeitig eine recht wahrscheinliche Theorie beschrieben und zusätzlich eine dunkle mögliche Erklärung angebracht, die der Mensch nicht gerne hört, weil er Angst hat, dass sie der Wahrheit entsprechen könnte.


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nunja, er hat 1zu1 genau das geschrieben, was ich als allererstes gedacht habe. Auch wenn es sehr direkt geschrieben war so hat er gleichzeitig eine recht wahrscheinliche Theorie beschrieben und zusätzlich eine dunkle mögliche Erklärung angebracht, die der Mensch nicht gerne hört, weil er Angst hat, dass sie der Wahrheit entsprechen könnte.


Es ging darum, wie er es schreibt nicht um das was. ^^

Das das ein Möglichkeit ist, ist sicherlich klar, aber hier lesen auch jüngere das Forum.
WoW zB ist ab 12 und die anderen Altersregelugen, der anderen Spiele gehen auch ziemlich weit nach unten, soweit ich weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





-RD- schrieb:


> Denke einfach noch mal über das, was du da gerade, und vor allem WIE du es geschrieben hast, nach. *kopfschüttel*
> ...
> Klar ist die Bild alles andere als seriös, aber muss man sich unbedingt immer über alles und jeden lustig machen? Am Ende hat Selor Kiith mit seinen, wenn auch absolut ekelhaft formulierten, Ansichten recht und hier wurde ein menschliches Wesen auf grausamste Art und Weise ermordet. Ich habe nur leider die Befürchtung, dass selbst dann noch irgend ein User dumme Witze darüber reißen würde...



..und anscheinend bin ich nicht der Einzige, der so denkt. ^^


----------



## Dratanel (26. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Es ging darum, wie er es schreibt nicht um das was. ^^
> 
> ..und anscheinend bin ich nicht der Einzige, der so denkt. ^^




Stimmt schon, du bist wirklich nicht der Einzige der so darüber denkt. Es ist halt einfach eine vulgäre Ausdrucksweise, die meiner Meinung nach, nicht in einem Forum vorkommen darf. 

Natürlich könnte es ein behindertes und/oder missgestaltetes Kind gewesen sein, sieht mir aber nicht danach aus. Ich glaube auch eher an einen Affen.


----------



## Potpotom (26. August 2009)

Dratanel schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte es ein behindertes und/oder missgestaltetes Kind gewesen sein, sieht mir aber nicht danach aus. Ich glaube auch eher an einen Affen.


Die ganze Aussage von ihm war von vornherein absoluter Bockmist... nein, es hätte kein missgetaltetes Kind sein können und auch kein menschlicher Fetus. Und von sich aus irgendwo mal eben reinlaufen hätte es ja nun mal überhaupt nicht gekonnt - selbst wenn es menschlicher Natur gewesen wäre.

Da er normalerweise des Denkens mächtig ist hat er das hier nur so dahingeklatscht, kurzum, er wollte provozieren und hat das auch geschafft - viel Wind um Nichts.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Es ging darum, wie er es schreibt nicht um das was. ^^
> 
> Das das ein Möglichkeit ist, ist sicherlich klar, aber hier lesen auch jüngere das Forum.
> WoW zB ist ab 12 und die anderen Altersregelugen, der anderen Spiele gehen auch ziemlich weit nach unten, soweit ich weiß.
> ...






Dratanel schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, du bist wirklich nicht der Einzige der so darüber denkt. Es ist halt einfach eine vulgäre Ausdrucksweise, die meiner Meinung nach, nicht in einem Forum vorkommen darf.
> 
> Natürlich könnte es ein behindertes und/oder missgestaltetes Kind gewesen sein, sieht mir aber nicht danach aus. Ich glaube auch eher an einen Affen.



Mhmm... darf ich nur noch mit Kaffeekränzen und abgespreizten Finger reden, damit die werten Herren sich nicht an meinen Worten brüskieren müssen?
Es sagt viel darüber aus, das sich lieber an den Worten aufgehangen wird als an der Möglichkeit das sowas passiert sein kann...



Potpotom schrieb:


> Die ganze Aussage von ihm war von vornherein absoluter Bockmist... nein, es hätte kein missgetaltetes Kind sein können und auch kein menschlicher Fetus. Und von sich aus irgendwo mal eben reinlaufen hätte es ja nun mal überhaupt nicht gekonnt - selbst wenn es menschlicher Natur gewesen wäre.
> 
> Da er normalerweise des Denkens mächtig ist hat er das hier nur so dahingeklatscht, kurzum, er wollte provozieren und hat das auch geschafft - viel Wind um Nichts.



Wieso hätte es keines sein können? Als ich das erste Bild gesehen habe, habe ich einerseits an einen Affen und andererseits an ein menschliches Opfer gedacht... und das es eben nicht selbst reingelaufen sein könnte (wobei ich das erstmal nicht ausgeschlossen habe), würde dann ja nur noch die Mordtheorie bestätigen...


----------



## Pymonte (26. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> chopi wir nutzen nur knapp 10% unseres gehirns DAS kann man als dumm bezeichnen XD



Das ist ein weit verbeiteter Irrtum. Würdest du nur 10% deines Gehirns benutzen, wärst du vermutlich tot. Auch die Annahme, dass wir nur 10% unsere Gehirns aktiv benutzen ist falsch. Die größte Region im Gehirn (Telencephalon und Neocortex) werden aktiv genutzt und die machen allein schon mehr als 50% der Gesamtmasse aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Video ist natürlich bezeichnend für die Qualität des Berichts, denn es wurde mehr auf Schockelemente (das "hässliche" Alien in seiner vollen Pracht) gesetzt und kaum Interviews, wissenschaftliche Daten oder sonst irgendwelche Infos. 

Genausogut hätte ich die gehäutete Maus aus dem Zoologie Kurs filmen und dazu sagen können, dass das Alien wäre nicht allein gewesen und konnte Blitze verschießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wär genauso eklig und genauso falsch.

Ich finde sogar, dass man auf dem ersten Photo ein Modell sieht, auf den späteren Bildern einfach nur ein vertrocknetes totes Tier.

AUch die "Größe" des Gehirns ist nicht bezeichnend. Man schaue sich die Größe des Organismus an. Der ist winzig. Wenn das 'Wesen' ein noch kleineres Gehinr hätte, dann würde es vermutlich im Kreis laufen und vergessen zu atmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vanChan (26. August 2009)

Das Viech sieht mir eher aus wie ein kleiner Affe.
Aber schon komisch ist, dass solche Berichte immer nur im Sommerloch auftreten.
Letztes Jahr gab es auch ein paar _Aliens _während des Sommers, seltsam.

Ich glaube da möchte einfach irgendwer Geld verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (26. August 2009)

Übrigens hat das tote "Alien" die gleiche Größe, Körper- und Gebissform wie ein Chiwawa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Übrigens hat das tote "Alien" die gleiche Größe, Körper- und Gebissform wie ein Chiwawa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ein chiwawa in menschen/alien/sonstigesvieh verkleidung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (26. August 2009)

Ich weis nicht obs schonmal gepostet wurde aber ntv meint es ist ein Affe: 

http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos/wissen...icle476755.html

Ich bezweifle, dass es ein Alien ist. Was es aber genau ist weis ich nicht: Ein Affe ohne Haut, ein missgestaltet Baby oder ein Chiwawa

Chiwawa fänd ich am geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. August 2009)

Chiwawa? Hieß das Vieh nicht Chihuahua?


----------



## Pymonte (26. August 2009)

jop, aber neudeutsch geht auch Chiwawa, findet man auch viele Hits über Google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht heißen ja aber auch die Hunde Chihuahua und die Aliens Chiwawa


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

dreckige fußhupen kann man auch sagen


----------



## Rhokan (26. August 2009)

> Sicher, die Erde stellt bestimmt ein ganz feines Urlaubsziel für intelligentes Leben dar. Wer von euch hat nicht schonmal von Urlaub in einer Müllverbrennungsanlage geträumt?



Es gibt Menschen die in Tschernobyl "Urlaub" machen.... nur so, als Denkanstoß.




> dreckige fußhupen kann man auch sagen



Wie wärs mit steuerpflichtige Ratte?


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen die in Tschernobyl "Urlaub" machen.... nur so, als Denkanstoß.
> 
> *Das kann man getrost einen EPIC FAIL nennen
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhokan (26. August 2009)

> Das kann man getrost einen EPIC FAIL nennen jester.gif



Hab mal den Wikipedia-Eintrag über Stalker gelesen, Abschnitt "Realer Hintergrund".... alter, es muss echt Leute mit Langeweile geben


sry fürs OT


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2009)

> Das kann man getrost einen EPIC FAIL nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Epic Fail? Wieso? Abenteuerurlaub... man muss nur dick in Schutzanzügen eingerollt sein, sonst strahlt man so... wenn ich nicht grundsätzlich Angst im Dunklen hätte würde ich das auch mal machen, einfach mal mit ner kleinen Gruppe in einer Menschengeschaffenen Apokalypse ein paar Tage verbringen...
Das einzige was mir noch Sorgen machen würde, wären andere... mehr gewalttätige Gruppen ^^

Und zum Gehirn: Man nutzt nicht 10% des Gehirns... wir nutzen nur 10% der Kapazität des Gehirns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dratanel (27. August 2009)

Heute in der Bild zu dem Thema:

Einer hat 4 Gewebeproben an verschiedene Labore geschickt. Alle Labore konnten keine feststellungen über die DNA treffen.

Mhhh, aber Bild halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2009)

Hat Bild nicht dazu geschrieben, dass die Labore sonst nur Drogen strecken? Und dass die Tests durchgefuehrt wurden, indem man verschiedene Drogen am Organismus ausprobiert hat? Das Ergebnis war, dass das Wesen (a) ein Alien oder (b) tot ist. Bild haelt (a) fuer wahrscheinlicher...


----------



## Pymonte (27. August 2009)

ich find die News eh lustig: 

Der Bauer wollt das Alien töten indem er es ertränkt. Leider hält es bis zu 3h (?) unter Wasser aus... was ist dass denn für ein dämlicher Bauer.^^ Der will das Vieh schnell töten und ersäuft es erstmal 3 Stunden lang in nem Wassereimer. 

Die meisten Bauern die ich kenne hätten nach 5min aufgehört und mit nem Spaten drauf geschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genial ist auch: Es ist ja Reptilienähnlich... daher kann es auch mehrere Stunden unter Wasser leben. Ja klar, zeig mir mal den "Nicht-Fisch" der mehrere Stunden unter Wasser lebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbst Wale und Delfine holen mehrmals in der Stunde Luft, Krokodile auch. Und auch die meisten Amphibien müssen Luft holen.
Als ob Reptilien unter Wasser leben könnten Oo Naja, vielleicht ist es ja so, weils ein Alien Reptil ist, die können ja bekanntlich ohne Sauerstoff leben. Die ersticken dann trotzdem nach 3h, weils ihnen dann zu langweilig wird xD


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2009)

Ein Äffchen dem die Haut abgezogen wurde...

Dieses arme Tierchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

die geschichte wird so absurd bescheuert das  sie schon wieder geil wird XD


----------



## Grali (27. August 2009)

Eines ist an der "Story" schon Wichtig. 
Die Dummheit der Menschheit bzw. die Angst vor dem Fremden. Das ist leider noch bezeichnend für uns.
Und sollte es "da draussen" intelligentes Leben geben was uns besuchen bzw. studieren sollte, glaube ich kaum das "die" mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen würden.
Nicht solange die Menschheit nichtmal mit sich selber klar kommt. Nicht so lange wir Kriege gegen uns selbst führen.
Nicht solange wir rückständigen religiösen Weltanschauungen nachrennen. Und nicht solange wir unseren Planeten und uns selbst vernichten...

Für uns und unsere Erde gibts sowieso nur noch zwei Möglichkeiten.

1. Wir machen weiter wie bisher. Dann haben wir in villeicht 100-200 Jahren unseren Planeten ruiniert und sind sowieso am Arsch. Dann hätten wir es so verdient.

2. Die Menschheit kriegt die Kurve und wir sind in 200-300 Jahren soweit das evtl. wirklich Frieden auf der Erde herrscht und können uns um wichtigeres als Öl, Religionen und Finanzkriesen kümmern.


nennt mich pessimistisch aber ich glaube 2. ist leider nicht besonders realistisch.
Und im Bezug auf "Aliens" müsste man denen ( wenn es sie gibt ) doch ernsthaft davon abraten uns zu besuchen.
Wer weiss, evtl haben die auf ihren Sternenkarten ja auch bei den Koordinaten der Erde eine rot blinkende Warnmeldung mit dem Titel: "Erde. Nicht betreten ! Wird dominiert von dummer rückständiger brutaler Lebensform die sich wie ein Virus ausbreitet mit namen Mensch! "


----------



## Briefklammer (27. August 2009)

Wie schon enige Vorposter sagten es ist die Bild wisst ihr wie viel News die Bild zurück zieht weil es nicht stimmt?
naja ich habs vergessen aber ich glaube es fahren mehr als 10 Stück von dieser ,,amateur'' zeitung glaube ich nichts
türlich könnte es echt sein wenn ja na dann sind wir bald tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenns ein fake ist na dann zeiht die bild mal wieder eine news zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (27. August 2009)

Ja und wenn die nun kommen um sich zu rechen? Besorgt euch lieber schon einmal ein paar AK´s^^


----------



## Kronas (27. August 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Ja und wenn die nun kommen um sich zu rechen? Besorgt euch lieber schon einmal ein paar AK´s^^


kommst du aus der zukunft oder warum benutzt du unbekannte wörter wie zB 'rechen' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (27. August 2009)

ok also ich habe mir das video nochmal genauer angeschaut es sieht mir wirklich nach einem verkrüppelt bzw behinderten affen aus an der seite hat er sowas ähnliches wie ein tumor hatte mein hund bis wir ihn weg schnippeln lassen haben auch ich schätze mal das sich da 2 affen arten gepaart haben(ich weis die chance das die befruchtung klappt ist gering oder auch unmöglich aber wunder gibts) das es so komisch aussieht das es angeblich 3 stunden unterwasser ausgehalten bezweifle ich kann ja sein das dass nerven system nach dem tot durch das unterwasser halten noch funktioniert hat und er rumgezappelt hat naja das mit den zähnen kann ich mir nicht so recht erklären aber egal^^


----------



## El Homer (27. August 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> ok also ich habe mir das video nochmal genauer angeschaut es sieht mir wirklich nach einem verkrüppelt bzw behinderten affen aus an der seite hat er sowas ähnliches wie ein tumor hatte mein hund bis wir ihn weg schnippeln lassen haben auch ich schätze mal das sich da 2 affen arten gepaart haben(ich weis die chance das die befruchtung klappt ist gering oder auch unmöglich aber wunder gibts) das es so komisch aussieht das es angeblich 3 stunden unterwasser ausgehalten bezweifle ich kann ja sein das dass nerven system nach dem tot durch das unterwasser halten noch funktioniert hat und er rumgezappelt hat naja das mit den zähnen kann ich mir nicht so recht erklären aber egal^^


Ich finde es schaut auch noch zum Teil wie ein Fötus aus, da die Wirbelsäule soo....unausgebildet wirkt.
Es könnte sein das es ein behindertes Affenbaby ist, dass zu früh auf die Welt gekommen ist und halt irwie überlebt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit : ich schau mir grad so den Film weiter an....."Das Lebewesen hatte ein sehr großes Gehirn, war deshalb auch sehr Intelligent......
*anstirnklatsch*
nicht die Größe ist entscheidend...wie kann man nur so ungebildet sein *heul*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

kann mir das video nicht ansehen :< kann mal bitte wer ein bild von dem ding machen? würds mir gern ansehen ^^


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (27. August 2009)

ich dachte ich spinn als mein Kumpel mir davon erzählt hat... jetzt weis ich es ist war...




 DIE ZERG SIE ÜBERNEHMEN DIE WELT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kann mir das video nicht ansehen :< kann mal bitte wer ein bild von dem ding machen? würds mir gern ansehen ^^



:<


----------



## chopi (27. August 2009)

Keine Lust gehabt,es zurechtzuschneiden ;D
http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/a7l9oc6q/zrzut_ekranu.png


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Keine Lust gehabt,es zurechtzuschneiden ;D
> http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/a7l9oc6q/zrzut_ekranu.png



erstmal danke und zweitens

HOLY FUCKING SHIT WTF?! das sieht aus wie ein kleiner affe ohne haare und ziemlich unterernähert O_o


----------



## Briefklammer (27. August 2009)

lies mein commi daoben :O
ich schätze mal sowas in der art ist es..


----------



## dragon1 (27. August 2009)

NEIN WAS HABEN SIE MIT EINEM Arilou Lalee'lay GEMACHT!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (28. August 2009)

So intelligent kanns ja net gewesen sein, wenn es in eine Rattenfalle gelaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (28. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> So intelligent kanns ja net gewesen sein, wenn es in eine Rattenfalle gelaufen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war sicher ne Falle für schlaue Ratten!

PS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2009)

OMG! DAS IST SOOOOO SÜß!
Der Blick! Das Verzogene Schnüttchen! Goldig! Einfach goldig!


----------



## TheGui (28. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> OMG! DAS IST SOOOOO SÜß!
> Der Blick! Das Verzogene Schnüttchen! Goldig! Einfach goldig!


genau, escht süß ^^ als wüste es wie albern es ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: auf Phoenix kommt grade "Die Zukunft ist Wild"

eine fiktive Doku über die mögliche Fauna der Zukunft!


----------



## Arcanda (28. August 2009)

Hallo? Wir reden hier von der BILD....


----------



## Tarlic (28. August 2009)

Wie kommen diese Idioten auf die Idee, dass Aliens die quer durchs ganze Universum gereist sind und demnach also Technologie besitzen, die unser vollkommen überlegen ist, kleine mutierte Allienbabys auf unserem Planeten abzuwerfen?

Ich glaube zwar, dass es außerirdisches Leben irgendwo gibt, aber noch nicht auf diesem Planeten.
Falls sie diesen Planeten besuchen würden, würde die Öffentlichkeit davon auf jedenfall etwas mitbekommen, da sie uns entweder pulverisieren, versklaven oder in irgendeine galaktische Vereinigung einladen würden.


----------



## Arcanda (28. August 2009)

Tarlic schrieb:


> Wie kommen diese Idioten auf die Idee, dass Aliens die quer durchs ganze Universum gereist sind und demnach also Technologie besitzen, die unser vollkommen überlegen ist, kleine mutierte Allienbabys auf unserem Planeten abzuwerfen?
> 
> Ich glaube zwar, dass es außerirdisches Leben irgendwo gibt, aber noch nicht auf diesem Planeten.
> Falls sie diesen Planeten besuchen würden, würde die Öffentlichkeit davon auf jedenfall etwas mitbekommen, da sie uns entweder pulverisieren, versklaven oder in irgendeine galaktische Vereinigung einladen würden.



Außerirdisches Leben kann zwar existieren. Aber ich glaube ehrlichgesagt kaum das es Intelligentes Leben ist. Sonst hätten sie uns schon lange "pulverisiert" oder uns zu Laborratten gemacht.


----------



## TheGui (28. August 2009)

Arcanda schrieb:


> Sonst hätten sie uns schon lange "pulverisiert" oder uns zu Laborratten gemacht.


woher willst du wissen das du keine bist?

und zum thema "alienbabys zurücklassen"

vileicht is es nur ne Einheimische Lebensform der Aliens, die ausgesetzt wurde um die langzeitverträglichkeit der Atmosphäre zu erforschen!

wir schickten auch Hunde und Affen als erstes ins all!


----------



## Arcanda (28. August 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> woher willst du wissen das du keine bist?




das hat mich echt zum nachdenken gebracht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (28. August 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> woher willst du wissen das du keine bist?


Er weiss es, weil er eben irdisch ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber um mal was anderes rumzuspinnen was in die Richtung geht - wenn es irgendwo intelligentes Leben gäbe und die uns weit überlegen wären, hätte man dann nicht schon irgendwelchen Schrott oder so von denen sehen müssen? Ich mein, nicht zu finden im grossen weiten Universum. Ist doch komisch oder? Von uns fliegen doch auch etliche Trümmerteile durchs All.

Wenn es ausserirdisches Leben gibt, dann ist es bestimmt nicht in der Lage ihren Planeten zu verlassen.

Da gehe ich eher davon aus das wir diejenigen sind, die anderen überlegen wären.


----------



## Minøtaurus (28. August 2009)

1. Für mich sieht besagte Wesen eher wie eine kleine Primatenart aus, wie sieht so ein Kapuzineräffchen oder ne Meerkatze noch schnell aus wenn man es HÄUTET???
2. Ich finde sehr interessant, dass Alien, Geister, Wasauchimmerfotos auch aus jüngerer Zeit zu 90 % in Schwarzweiß und, welch komischer zufall, verwackelt sind.

Ein anderer interessanterer Aspekt des ganzen ist allerdings, dass Mexiko scheinbar der Hauptweltallbahnhof zu sein, da sowas ja schon bei den Aztheken und so vorkam...


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

mexico von oben fotografieren und wir werden den schriftzug lesen können....

"bitte hier landen"


----------



## Ogil (28. August 2009)

Im Zuge der Ermittlungen in diesem Fall wurden SETI-Mitschnitte gefunden, die jetzt erstmals (mit Hilfe neuester Computer-Technologie) uebersetzt werden konnten:



> Papa-Alien: Schatz - lass uns heut Abend zum Mexikaner Essen gehen!
> Mama-Alien: Au ja - aber was machen wir mit dem Kleinen? Den koennen wir nicht mit ins Restaurant nehmen!
> Papa-Alien: Warum? Meinst Du dieser H1N1-Virus ist ansteckend? Dann lassen wir ihn einfach bissl draussen spielen...
> Mama-Alien: Ok. Bestell einen Tisch!
> Papa-Alien: Arriba!


----------



## Pymonte (28. August 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Im Zuge der Ermittlungen in diesem Fall wurden SETI-Mitschnitte gefunden, die jetzt erstmals (mit Hilfe neuester Computer-Technologie) uebersetzt werden konnten:



ROFL!!!

Das war sehr gut.

Btw noch was zur Alienthematik:

1. warum sollten sie weiter entwickelt sein als wir? Viel länger existiert ihre Atmosphäre höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht. Vielleicht sind sien ein paar Jahrtausende schneller, aber bisher weiß ja noch niemand, ob praktische Raumfahrt überhaupt möglich ist.  Vielleicht gibt es 100 von intelligenten Rassen, aber alle hocken, so wie wir, auf ihrem Planeten fest und kommen nicht weg. Vielleicht sind ja sogar wir die phösen Alien Invaders die andere Planeten wegen Rohstoffen überfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Menschheit und ihr Verhalten. Eine hochentwickelte Rasse muss nicht gleich friedlich oder ziviliserter sein. Wir werden uns höchstwahrscheinlich nie von unserem bilogischen Erbe trennen. Und das werden die Aliens wohl auch kaum. Spätestens, wenn die Genetik so weit ist, dass wir uns "manipulieren" können, wird sich unser Erbsatz eher stabilisieren, anstatt sich weiter zu entwickeln. Denn der Mensch möchte ja ein Mensch bleiben. Jede Mutation oder Veränderung wird daher höchstwahrscheinlich erstmal ausgemerzt werden und das menschliche Genom wird recht lange auf Status quo bleiben.

Artentrennung beim Menschen ist jedoch nicht unwahrscheinlich, Unterschiede gibts ja schon mehr als genug und auch mehrere kleine Mutationen innerhalb einer Gesellschaft. Aber glaubt ihr, dass die Menschheit eine Rasse tolerieren würde, die aus ihr selbst hervorgegangen ist (und nach allen Artmerkmalen kein Mensch mehr ist)?


----------



## TheGui (28. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Er weiss es, weil er eben irdisch ist.


versteh ich nicht, wiso nochmal soll er -> Wissen<- das er keine Labormaus ist?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Aber um mal was anderes rumzuspinnen was in die Richtung geht - wenn es irgendwo intelligentes Leben gäbe und die uns weit überlegen wären, hätte man dann nicht schon irgendwelchen Schrott oder so von denen sehen müssen? Ich mein, nicht zu finden im grossen weiten Universum. Ist doch komisch oder? Von uns fliegen doch auch etliche Trümmerteile durchs All.
> 
> Wenn es ausserirdisches Leben gibt, dann ist es bestimmt nicht in der Lage ihren Planeten zu verlassen.



Ich würde das in etwa mit dem Szenario eines Astronauten auf der ISS vergleichen, der mit einem Fernglas versucht Sandkörner aufzuspüren, die irgendjemand vor seiner Haustür verstreut hat. Das Universum ist gigantisch, da fällt selbst ein Todesstern nicht weiter auf.



Pymonte schrieb:


> 1. warum sollten sie weiter entwickelt sein als wir? Viel länger existiert ihre Atmosphäre höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht. Vielleicht sind sien ein paar Jahrtausende schneller, aber bisher weiß ja noch niemand, ob praktische Raumfahrt überhaupt möglich ist.  Vielleicht gibt es 100 von intelligenten Rassen, aber alle hocken, so wie wir, auf ihrem Planeten fest und kommen nicht weg. Vielleicht sind ja sogar wir die phösen Alien Invaders die andere Planeten wegen Rohstoffen überfallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es um Ausserirdische geht die der Erde bereits einen Besuch abgestattet haben, kann man davon ausgehen dass sie zumindest im technischen Bereich sehr viel weiter sind als die Menschheit. Immerhin kann man ausschließen, dass irgendein Alien-Neanderthaler beim Anspitzen seiner Alien-Steinklinge zur Alien-Mammut Jagd plötzlich einen Kearny-Fuchida oder Warpantrieb produziert.
Genauso wie man davon ausgehen kann, dass wenn wir, oder besser intelligente Lebensformen mit Adresse "Erde", irgendwann während Spazierflügen auf Ausserirdische treffen, diesen technologisch weit überlegen sind.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Artentrennung beim Menschen ist jedoch nicht unwahrscheinlich, Unterschiede gibts ja schon mehr als genug und auch mehrere kleine Mutationen innerhalb einer Gesellschaft. Aber glaubt ihr, dass die Menschheit eine Rasse tolerieren würde, die aus ihr selbst hervorgegangen ist (und nach allen Artmerkmalen kein Mensch mehr ist)?



Kommt drauf an ob die "Menschheit" zu dem Zeitpunkt überhaupt noch die vorherrschende Rasse ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. September 2009)

OHHH MEIN GOTT ES KOMMEN NOCH MEHR!!!

Hat das "Alien-Baby" aus Mexiko noch einen Bruder?

http://news.de.msn.com/panorama/Article.as...entid=149455083


edit: nAIIIIIN ich bekomm die nächsten 3 wochen ne azubine (goil) aber dann kanni ch nicht mehr im buffed forum spammen :< ade bis in 3 wochen


----------



## Sin (1. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> OHHH MEIN GOTT ES KOMMEN NOCH MEHR!!!
> 
> Hat das "Alien-Baby" aus Mexiko noch einen Bruder?
> 
> ...



Schick sie zu mir, ich nehm sie gerne, dann kannste weiter das Forum zuspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

